# Recommended Scale for Micros



## Fishworks (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey All,

Can anyone recommend a weigh scale that is accurate enough that I can make a reasonably sized micronutrient solution?
Right now, I am using the AWS Gemini-20. It says it reads up to 20g in .001g increments. It also says error should be within +/- 0.005g. Is this scale good enough?

Right now, to get myself within about 0.89% error for dosing Molybdenum, I calculate I need to make a 10L solution. I dose 20mL 3x per week in a 400L aquarium.
This is probably going to expire before I use most of it.

When I apply my milligram scale for Molybdenum, Rotala Calculator says I add 0.560g to the 10L, instead I add 0.565g, this brings me to 0.89% error.
In contrast, If I should add 0.056g to 1L, instead I add 0.061g, this brings me within 8.93% error


----------



## Bucetrap (Aug 7, 2021)

You might want to look for a mechanical jeweler's scale w/ calibrated weights or a digital jeweler's scale....

If you don't mind spending $100 or more of course 😂 those things can get expensive...


----------

